# Need a cheap place to advertise with few/no stars? This one worked for me-



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

This web ad gave me a nice bump in sales. Best of all, it's cheap! I've seen a few people post that it's hard to get ads with few/no stars or a low rating, so I wanted to throw this out there. http://www.fiverr.com/bknights I know there is some controversy over using fiverr, and I hope this doesn't cause any. Just wanting to share what worked for me.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2014)

Yeah, I had them on my list before.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be interested in hearing about this Fiverr controversy.

For some reason I never knew they existed until a month ago, and now have found a cover artist that I like and is cheap. 

Anyway, which package did you choose over there and how well did it work, if you don't mind.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

I had them bookmarked as well, but havent used them yet. What info do they need from you?


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

It was really easy- I did 2 options (can't remember now which ones- twitter, and the original option?) It cost $10. I wasn't running a sale, and still the ad boosted my rankings from 60,000 something to 20,000. 

I'm not sure about other aspects of fiverr, but this guy delivered real results.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wanted to give another vote of confidence for bknights on fiverr. I've used their service 3 or 4 times now and seen very nice sales results each time. Really, for five bucks, you can't go wrong.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Briteka said:


> I'd be interested in hearing about this Fiverr controversy.
> 
> For some reason I never knew they existed until a month ago, and now have found a cover artist that I like and is cheap.


I found a cover artist on Fiverr for my most recent novel, and I thought she did as good a job as the ones that cost me much more.



Briteka said:


> Anyway, which package did you choose over there and how well did it work, if you don't mind.


I'd like to know too. The gigs all sound interesting, but I'm not sure which one to try first.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

SunshineOnMe said:


> This web ad gave me a nice bump in sales. Best of all, it's cheap! I've seen a few people post that it's hard to get ads with few/no stars or a low rating, so I wanted to throw this out there. http://www.fiverr.com/bknights I know there is some controversy over using fiverr, and I hope this doesn't cause any. Just wanting to share what worked for me.


Thanks for this! I tried this, too, and the paid for itself for sure! I got 700 downloads from it that day, which was around 600 more than usual at that time. So I can echo that this is a good and inexpensive way to advertise.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

anniejocoby said:


> Thanks for this! I tried this, too, and the paid for itself for sure! I got 700 downloads from it that day, which was around 600 more than usual at that time. So I can echo that this is a good and inexpensive way to advertise.


Was it for one of the books in your sig? I was wondering about their cover policy, but mine are about as steamy as yours.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Briteka said:


> Was it for one of the books in your sig? I was wondering about their cover policy, but mine are about as steamy as yours.


Yes! It was for Beautiful Illusions. But, at that time, I had a different cover - of a guy who was only wearing underwear, lol. So I'd imagine they'd take your books, no problem.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for posting this! I bookmarked it.


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

I've tried this as well - because of the low cost, I'd recommend people try it (it definitely moved some copies for me). He's also very good to work with, as well.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting this  

Do you have to have a promo, or can you just try it without a promo?


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Thanks for posting this
> 
> Do you have to have a promo, or can you just try it without a promo?


I took a look at each package. Some of them are only for free and some are for paid. In the information, he recommends that you lower the price to $.99 or $1.99 for your promo day because most people are looking for a sale, but it seems like that isn't an actual "rule".


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Briteka said:


> I took a look at each package. Some of them are only for free and some are for paid. In the information, he recommends that you lower the price to $.99 or $1.99 for your promo day because most people are looking for a sale, but it seems like that isn't an actual "rule".


Thanks. Perhaps I should do a countdown at the same time.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

I did a BargainBooksy ad that went out on the 1st, and got a nice sales and ranking spike from it. But of course, that faded fast. Then I saw this post and decided to see what would happen if I extended my discounted price and gave these guys a try. I decided to try the full package -- hey, it's only $20. Should be interesting.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

SunshineOnMe said:


> This web ad gave me a nice bump in sales. Best of all, it's cheap! I've seen a few people post that it's hard to get ads with few/no stars or a low rating, so I wanted to throw this out there. http://www.fiverr.com/bknights I know there is some controversy over using fiverr, and I hope this doesn't cause any. Just wanting to share what worked for me.


It's important to know which option worked for you, though. You say "the first option," and that is a post to their Facebook page, but it carries an extra option to mail to their email subscribers. That is the only place on their site where I found the email subscriber option, and I suspect it is the most effective option. But there is no way to know unless someone else tries this and reports their results or you remember for sure which options you used.

Not picking on you! It was nice of you to share this. Thank you.


----------



## Bruce Rousseau (Mar 3, 2012)

I can also recommend bknights for advertising a free book, and for his excellent communication.

Specifically, I got 700 downloads of my free book when using this $15 combo:
Promote your FREE Kindle Book on his website: http://digitalbookspot.com/
+his Facebook page
+his daily newsletter


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you. Bookmarking.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

bookmarked too... Handy resource for sure...

Shane


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for this info. Bookmarked it!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

decided to try and test it out with Stormy Weathers, I'll let you know if I see any movement when it runs.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I just checked out fiverr. Anyone here tried a variety of their services? There are all kinds of crazy ways to advertise over there.    Looks intriguing, but I wonder what works best for books.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

You could get your blurb narrated into an ad, then get one of the online radio hosts to play your ad on their channel. Not a bad deal for 10 bucks when you think about it. There's also someone who will flash your image ad on a giant digital billboard in Chicago...could be worth a try.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Marilyn Peake said:


> I just checked out fiverr. Anyone here tried a variety of their services? There are all kinds of crazy ways to advertise over there.  Looks intriguing, but I wonder what works best for books.


I've used them for several things. One I am interested in testing out is actually having a audio promo cut for a book and then being played in the radio. I have it book marked somewhere. It's a cool little mark place, just check the reviews.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Laura V said:


> You could get your blurb narrated into an ad, then get one of the online radio hosts to play your ad on their channel. Not a bad deal for 10 bucks when you think about it. There's also someone who will flash your image ad on a giant digital billboard in Chicago...could be worth a try.


LOL I just posted about this!!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Laura V said:


> You could get your blurb narrated into an ad, then get one of the online radio hosts to play your ad on their channel. Not a bad deal for 10 bucks when you think about it. There's also someone who will flash your image ad on a giant digital billboard in Chicago...could be worth a try.





KL_Phelps said:


> I've used them for several things. One I am interested in testing out is actually having a audio promo cut for a book and then being played in the radio. I have it book marked somewhere. It's a cool little mark place, just check the reviews.


This sounds awesome! I am totally going to try a bunch of fiverr promos!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

> LOL I just posted about this!!!


Great minds and all that!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> It's important to know which option worked for you, though. You say "the first option," and that is a post to their Facebook page, but it carries an extra option to mail to their email subscribers. That is the only place on their site where I found the email subscriber option, and I suspect it is the most effective option. But there is no way to know unless someone else tries this and reports their results or you remember for sure which options you used.
> 
> Not picking on you! It was nice of you to share this. Thank you.


I actually don't remember which ones I picked. I think I did facebook and twitter options? I paid $10.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for the link    
I had a 5$ credit over there from someone not finishing a gig on time, so ordered the twitter option to give it a try.


----------



## 3rotic (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

SunshineOnMe said:


> This web ad gave me a nice bump in sales. Best of all, it's cheap! I've seen a few people post that it's hard to get ads with few/no stars or a low rating, so I wanted to throw this out there. http://www.fiverr.com/bknights


Just signed up for this for my Young Adult novel, *Shade*. But...gah!...I may have made a mistake. I ordered the $25 next-day-pretty-much-everything ad which sounded awesome...then found out that the soonest I can place my Kindle novel on discount is May 6, which is TWO days from now!  Oh, well, I guess I'll see what happens.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Marilyn Peake said:


> Just signed up for this for my Young Adult novel, *Shade*. But...gah!...I may have made a mistake. I ordered the $25 next-day-pretty-much-everything ad which sounded awesome...then found out that the soonest I can place my Kindle novel on discount is May 6, which is TWO days from now!  Oh, well, I guess I'll see what happens.


Message him- he usually gets back to you pretty quick. See if you can move it for 2 days. Don't worry! This will work out somehow.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thank you. I put in an order last night. I didn't see a form to give him my book information. Am I supposed to wait for him to contact me or do I contact him?


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

He contacts you the next dayish. I remember it was kind of strange.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Briteka said:


> I'd be interested in hearing about this Fiverr controversy.
> 
> For some reason I never knew they existed until a month ago, and now have found a cover artist that I like and is cheap.
> 
> Anyway, which package did you choose over there and how well did it work, if you don't mind.


I LOVE the cover artist I use from Fiverr! She is professional and talented! I had a bad experience with editing from fiverr, so I'll stay away from that end of things


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Victoria LK said:


> I LOVE the cover artist I use from Fiverr! She is professional and talented!


Link, please!


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

Stacy Claflin said:


> Thank you. I put in an order last night. I didn't see a form to give him my book information. Am I supposed to wait for him to contact me or do I contact him?


It sounds like you didn't get re-directed to the info page to provide your information after paying?

I placed an order yesterday for either Monday (5/5) or Tuesday (5/6). If I remember correctly, after paying I was sent to a page where I provided my book information. When I submitted the information, fiverr said it would be "delivered" by May 10, so I didn't know what to think, but last night I got a message via fiverr from bknight saying my promo would be tomorrow (5/5).

You may want to contact him if you haven't heard anything within a day or two. I've had instances with other service providers where the re-direct didn't work as it should have, but we were able to work everything out via email. Good luck!


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Link, please!


When you get to the fiverr site, look under ebook covers for "fuzzym" you will find some samples of her works and options for ordering.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Victoria LK said:


> When you get to the fiverr site, look under ebook covers for "fuzzym" you will find some samples of her works and options for ordering.


I hope that since you asked about this, that you like the cover of my book? Always looking for feedback. She just completed the cover for my next book, which I hope to have out in late summer.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Victoria LK said:


> I hope that since you asked about this, that you like the cover of my book? Always looking for feedback. She just completed the cover for my next book, which I hope to have out in late summer.


Truthfully? The teacher part of me took over and made me do it so that everyone could find it, LOL!

Murder stories aren't my thing, but your cover looks professional.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

MissyM said:


> I placed an order yesterday for either Monday (5/5) or Tuesday (5/6). If I remember correctly, after paying I was sent to a page where I provided my book information. When I submitted the information, fiverr said it would be "delivered" by May 10, so I didn't know what to think, but last night I got a message via fiverr from bknight saying my promo would be tomorrow (5/5).
> 
> You may want to contact him if you haven't heard anything within a day or two. I've had instances with other service providers where the re-direct didn't work as it should have, but we were able to work everything out via email. Good luck!


I also placed an order yesterday and filled out the info that was asked for. Since I requested tomorrow and haven't heard back yet, I sent another message through Fiverr. I wonder if this thread resulted in more business than bknights can handle!


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

I've used bknights a couple of times to experiment with their services. I can vouch that the service is quick and as-advertised, but I think the key to being satisfied is having absolutely no/low expectations. Just my $0.02!

ETA: Last time, I requested a "dedicated Facebook post" on their fb page, which means a post that only features my book, and they were more than happy to oblige. However, they warned that people had not seen good results with that sort of promo, and they were right. But I think part of the problem was that the blurb they posted was my blurb cut in half, and there was no cover image, and the first sentence didn't even start with a capital letter, etc. So, I dunno. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

How far in advance can you order one of the ads? I'm putting a book on sale for 99c on the 13th for an ENT ad, and I was thinking I could do the Fiverr on the 14th or 15th.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

SunshineOnMe said:


> Message him- he usually gets back to you pretty quick. See if you can move it for 2 days. Don't worry! This will work out somehow.


Thanks for that suggestion! I just now messaged him. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Cool. Thanks for sharing! Bookmarked.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

I signed up for the Kindle site post, a promoted/viral Facebook post and the newsletter. My sales are totally dead, I sold 2 books last month, so any movement would definitely be from the promotions I purchased. I will post results.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Cherise Kelley said:


> Link, please!


I've been using http://www.fiverr.com/jimmygibbs/design-a-professional-ebook-cover

It's like he's an incredibly talented and efficient book cover factory. I used to pay the same price on stock art to make my own, and they never came out as good as his. I don't know how this is possible, but I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## bknights (May 4, 2014)

Hey all,

I am Bknights owner of DigitalBookSpot.com and fiverr guru.  I appreciate the love from this board and wanted to take a second to explain our services!

1. DigitalBookSpot.com has been around for 2 years and we have a list of 35,000 emails as well as over 15k parse notifications for our app- 
2. Fiverr is not an ideal system and communication can be tricky at times but my team is in the office 9-6 M-F and we are more than willing to help you out with issues!
3. We schedule orders at 8am everyday- so if you ordered today you will have a response by tomorrow morning
4. Ignore the fiverr deadline- As long as we have 24 hours of notice we can get you scheduled for the date you desire
5. Erotica is actually very popular with our readers and we do not require reviews
6. We offer refunds for paid promotions that do not break even

We are always looking to promote high quality books but unfortunately we do have to promote the more spammy fiverr books- Since Kboards is a source of higher quality books I would like to offer the following:

Order a standard gig ($5) and we will upgrade you to a full marketing package at no additional cost if you mention you are from kboards


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, Bknights! Just sent an order.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome, BKnights! I sent you an email regarding my order. Looking forward to working with you!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm convinced too. Let's give it a try. Order sent, bknights.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

bknights said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am Bknights owner of DigitalBookSpot.com and fiverr guru. I appreciate the love from this board and wanted to take a second to explain our services!
> 
> ...


 *I ordered earlier today- hoping for some good results!!*


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

Victoria LK said:


> *I ordered earlier today- hoping for some good results!!*


ordered yesterday afternoon, hoping for good results as well...eagerly anticipating hearing back from BK. Hope everyone will post their results.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I set one up on a book that's been permafree for a little over a month. It's a first in series in a niche erotic romance market. Downloads and sell throughs have been fairly steady, so I should be able to provide some data after it's over.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

bknights said:


> 5. Erotica is actually very popular with our readers


If KBers begin posting results, I'd be very interested to see which genres perform the best


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

bknights said:


> Order a standard gig ($5) and we will upgrade you to a full marketing package at no additional cost if you mention you are from kboards


That's a very generous offer, bknights! You convinced me. Going over now.


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Ordered yesterday, too! Ha!


----------



## bknights (May 4, 2014)

I am upgrading anyone who purchased before I made the $5 offer to a full marketing package as well- Just shoot me a message- If you ordered extras I will use the funds to promote your book on facebook to our 45k fans.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Bruce Rousseau said:


> I can also recommend bknights for advertising a free book, and for his excellent communication.
> 
> Specifically, I got 700 downloads of my free book when using this $15 combo:
> Promote your FREE Kindle Book on his website: http://digitalbookspot.com/
> ...


I tried that combo after my BookBub ad. It didn't work for me. When I contacted bknight, he was honest, told me there were no sales from his gigs, and said I could cancel the gigs for a refund. He communicates well.

My problem was with Fiverr. Apparently, once you spend money there, they won't refund it. They keep it in your account. I normally don't use Fiverr, so I wanted the $15, but there was no way to contact them. Fiverr has a phoney email address on the PayPal site.

PayPal refunded the money to my account as a one-time courtesy. Be careful if you use Fiverr.


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

bknights said:


> I am upgrading anyone who purchased before I made the $5 offer to a full marketing package as well- Just shoot me a message- If you ordered extras I will use the funds to promote your book on facebook to our 45k fans.


Hi there, and thank you for the generous offers to all of us here at the KBoards. I will definitely submit an order soon, but I had one quick question.

What all would I order to get 'everything' you offer for one book? Is this what you meant by upgrading us to the full package off the 5 bucks? I want to get everything, so am trying to see exactly what I need to pay/order. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, great thread! Thanks to all who've contributed. And welcome to KB, bknights.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

hmm definitely will have to check this out.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

bknights said:


> I am upgrading anyone who purchased before I made the $5 offer to a full marketing package as well- Just shoot me a message- If you ordered extras I will use the funds to promote your book on facebook to our 45k fans.


Sent you a message and all I can say is WOW, talk about generous.


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 20/9/2018_


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I am so excited! I've gotten so  much from this place, and finally found a way to give back!!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Great offer! I'll be ordering by the end of the week.


----------



## Robert A Michael (Apr 30, 2012)

Placed my order. Only question I have: is this for Amazon only? Can we provide links for Apple, B&N, and Google Play as well?


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm definitely trying this one. I had never thought of using Fiverr before.


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Put in an order. Hoping they could fit me in within the next three days before my Kindle Countdown promo ends.


----------



## Jacqueline_Sweet (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, Bknights, I just sent you an order


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Submitted my permafree. Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

SunshineOnMe said:


> Message him- he usually gets back to you pretty quick. See if you can move it for 2 days. Don't worry! This will work out somehow.


You were right - everything's working out great! I received a prompt response from BKnights - they changed my promotion to May 7 when I'll be running my Kindle Countdown!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Saul Tanpepper said:


> That's a very generous offer, bknights! You convinced me. Going over now.


Yup! Me too. I am happy to share sales results from this


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I just put in an order to help promote my countdown promo on UNCLE BOB'S RED FLANNEL BIBLE CAMP - THE BOOK OF GENESIS. 

The promo starts today - but I set the Fiver for either tomorrow or Wednesday - to allow for the countdown pricing to take effect.

Thanks for the tip. I'll let you folks know how it turns out.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

bknights said:


> Order a standard gig ($5) and we will upgrade you to a full marketing package at no additional cost if you mention you are from kboards


Doh! I ordered too soon! I placed my order on the third.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

I just used this product (before the sale). I would use them again, even without the sale... but I am going to take advantage of it.


----------



## dldkrypto (Mar 18, 2012)

I highly recommend this service.  I used it before Christmas and got amazing results.


----------



## writejenwrite (Feb 25, 2014)

bknights said:


> I am upgrading anyone who purchased before I made the $5 offer to a full marketing package as well- Just shoot me a message- If you ordered extras I will use the funds to promote your book on facebook to our 45k fans.


Wow! That's so amazing, bknights! I put in an order last night, based on this thread--but I did it before I saw your post. Any chance you could adjust my order? Thank you!


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Yay, so glad to see so many folks here hitting up bknights! They work so well, and they're really responsive and nice -- it's an amazing deal, IMO.

Bknights, does your offer extend to repeat customers? 

(Not sure how often you check in here... I'll just hit you up through fiverr.  )


----------



## Alex Rogers (Jan 7, 2014)

Going to place my order today!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonder if BKNights was ready for this flood when he made the offer.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Wonder if BKNights was ready for this flood when he made the offer.


LOL When I put mine in, he had 65 orders in the queue... previously I'd seen maybe 8 or 10 orders there.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> LOL When I put mine in, he had 65 orders in the queue... previously I'd seen maybe 8 or 10 orders there.


Wonder if he looks like your cat avatar right now


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Never could resist a bargain! Heading over to book my spot now!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Marilyn Peake said:


> You were right - everything's working out great! I received a prompt response from BKnights - they changed my promotion to May 7 when I'll be running my Kindle Countdown!


Yaay!


----------



## Book Marketing Tools (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds like a great offer!  Really curious how the Twitter promos go!


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Quiss said:


> Doh! I ordered too soon! I placed my order on the third.


@Quiss and @writejenwrite:

No worries! Just send a message to BKnights at Fiverr.com stating you'd like the free KBoards upgrade:



bknights said:


> I am upgrading anyone who purchased before I made the $5 offer to a full marketing package as well- Just shoot me a message- If you ordered extras I will use the funds to promote your book on facebook to our 45k fans.


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

cvwriter said:


> I signed up for the Kindle site post, a promoted/viral Facebook post and the newsletter. My sales are totally dead, I sold 2 books last month, so any movement would definitely be from the promotions I purchased. I will post results.


I had the same thoughts and I'm in the same boat.

I went with a combination of the services quoted above. I'm planning some promotions on June 6 so there's a bit of time. But I'll post results once they come in.


----------



## ThePete (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey, I'm sold. Impressed with the customer service. A breath of fresh air. They gave me a slot on 8 May. I'll post detailed stats on 10 May.


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm scheduled to go on May 12, and I'll let you all know how it goes. 
Is anyone part of today's promotions? If so, how's it doing?


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Just booked mine with them. There are 78 in his que so I maybe a little bit. I will post a detailed report of how it went. I look forward to sharing.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm scheduled for May 7. I'll share my results, too.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

bknights said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am Bknights owner of DigitalBookSpot.com and fiverr guru. I appreciate the love from this board and wanted to take a second to explain our services!
> 
> ...


Thanks, bknights, your service is already helping my book: "Benzo Land: A Benzodiazepine Withdrawal and Survival Companion", but I'll order another one for a different book. I'm wondering if promoting two books under the same name simultaneously is not a good idea.

Thanks again.


----------



## ericaroswell (Apr 17, 2014)

I like fiverr. I use them to design logos and websites/blogs for my law practice IRL. And I used them to design an invite to my sister's bridal shower. I've always been very impressed with the results and always wonder what those people are smoking to offer such great services at such a low price!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

It's volume, when I checked earlier
BK had like 80 in his que, that's like 400 well not quite since Fiverr takes a buck a piece for themselves. Though I will agree that some do insanely amazing work for cheap


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I definitely want to try this. Which gig did you guys recommend? Which one has the greatest impact, you think?


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed my application went through. 
I paid on paypal but Fiverr froze when I went to complete the package    - must be all the traffic from KB swamping the site


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Grace Elliot said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed my application went through.
> I paid on paypal but Fiverr froze when I went to complete the package  - must be all the traffic from KB swamping the site


It froze for me, too, just after I'd paid. I emailed Bknights and he is trying to sort it, I think, but it's been 24 hours, now, and I haven't heard anything. Might have to drop him another line.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

The ad for my book just went up on their site, and is about to go out to their email list. We'll see what the results are...


----------



## bknights (May 4, 2014)

Hey kboards-

Just wanted to stop in real quick- As mentioned in my previous post fiverr does have numerous glitches and quirks- Especially now since the large influx of orders! If you are having trouble placing an order or an order is not showing up just shoot me a message and I can forward the request to customer service- It happens every now and then so I am pretty good at getting this issue resolved.  If we havent responded to a message or an order feel free to shoot us another message as the fiverr communication system is also difficult to use on our end. My team is in the office 8-6 everyday and there should be no reason a message doesnt have a response in 2-3 hours!

All the fiverr income goes to growing the site and a bonus to my interns- So we have a few happy interns right now!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan (Jul 9, 2011)

I tried out the package with extras totalling $25 along with my countdown deal at $1.99. I made only 3 or so sales, and bknights very kindly offered me a refund. I'd consider trying it again at a 99c sale price to see what effect that has.


----------



## Aaliyah_Abdul (May 6, 2014)

Decided to end my days as a lurker and vouch for bknights' services on fiverr. 

I purchased one of his gigs last month and made over fifteen new sales for my .99 zombie series. A few people picked up the other parts of the series too. I ordered another bknights gig for my most recent ( and shortest ) release in the series, but that one didn't do too well. Only got one sale from that one. I believe it was because it was under 70 pages long. 

Since then I've tried a few other similar services on fiverr, but the results weren't as favorable as bknights'. 

Live and learn.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

I also had a 99 cent promo go out today and will report on how it did. I find that YA generally doesn't do as well as adult genres on the promotional sites. Or maybe that's just me, and I shouldn't generalize from my massive sample of one!


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Just wanted to report on some outstanding Bknights customer service:

My earlier post in this thread griped about one of their services. I had put in a custom request for a "dedicated Facebook post," and while they warned me that it hadn't worked for their customers in the past, they agreed to humor me. I said before that I was disappointed with the dedicated post, because the blurb was cut in half and there was no cover displayed, however I would have never requested a refund or anything like that, because it's not really one of their advertised services, and their service is so inexpensive to begin with--I was disappointed but had no right to complain.

Still, bknights read my post and without me saying a word offered me a refund and comped my next order. So. Wow.


----------



## Lisa14 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks OP for posting this!

Just wanted to share my results. I picked all options ($25) and the ad/email ran on 5/4. The results below are for a free book.

5/2 Rank: 558 Downloads: 473
5/3 Rank: 639 Downloads: 334
*5/4 Rank: 119 Downloads:1472*
5/5 Rank: 126 Downloads: 1145 (rank slipped into the 150ish range this morning, but it has begun to come back down over the past few hours)

The book was in the top 10 in all of its categories for the past two days. I'm still in the top 10 for one category, and in the top 20 in others.

My downloads in the UK quadrupled yesterday, and today the book placed in the overall top 100 of the UK store. The best I can tell from a google search is that a UK free book website posted the book, which drove the downloads up.

The current rate of downloads suggest that today's overall downloads will be similar to the number on 5/4.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Which gig(s) are you guys choosing to do these ads


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been using the "Promote Your Paid Kindle on the Kindle Site..." one for 99 cent sales / regularly priced 99 cent books and seeing really nice results. It's this one:

http://www.fiverr.com/bknights/promote-your-paid-kindle-book-as-a-featured-book-on-my-kindle-site-for-my-book-loving-audience

I haven't tried a free one yet. But I did sign up for the "kboards special"  and I'll find out how the full package goes on the 12th. Can't wait!


----------



## MissyM (Jun 21, 2013)

Yesterday, on 5/5, my promotion with bknights ran. I did just the basic promotion for $5 (I didn't see the offer to upgrade until it was too late) for a book that is $2.99. I didn't drop the price since I'm planning a Countdown deal next month and don't want to run the risk of my price change not going back through in time for the 30 day period.

I sold 6 books after the promotion started up to now: 5 for the book advertised and one for the first book in the series. The rank increased but it wasn't high to begin with (139K or so up to 36K or so). No books had sold in the previous 24 hours, so I think it's safe to attribute the sales to the promotion.

I turned a profit, so it wasn't a loss. I might have done better if I'd discounted the book or ran other specials along with the basic website promotion. I'm considering including this as part of my promotions for my Kindle countdown deals next month; the cost is so low, the risk is minimal.

If you don't have any reviews, this can be a good option to get some promotion started.


----------



## Sydney M. Cooper (Mar 30, 2014)

The affordability got me on this one - I was planning to hold off on any further promotions until my sequel comes out later this year, but for $5 I couldn't help but give this a try. My promo runs on 5/10 with a $0.99 discounted book. I'll let you folks know how it goes. I've had very few sales in the last few months, so anything would be helpful at this point.


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm running a promotion with these guys today (May 06) for my free book - Apprentice. It was in the 8K free ranks. It's currently less than 1K. It's only been about 5 hours since they ran the ads. I ran with all the add-ons for a free promotion - total cost of $20. It's been worth it for the exposure, even if it gets no better than it's been so far. I'd recommend this.


----------



## Lisa14 (May 6, 2014)

guindone said:


> I'm running a promotion with these guys today (May 06) for my free book - Apprentice. It was in the 8K free ranks. It's currently less than 1K. It's only been about 5 hours since they ran the ads. I ran with all the add-ons for a free promotion - total cost of $20. It's been worth it for the exposure, even if it gets no better than it's been so far. I'd recommend this.


I did the promo for the same reason - exposure and reviews (it's my first book).

I'm sure your rank will improve further. Here's what the first six hours looked like for me:
Hour 1 - Rank 658/ Downloads 157
Hour 2 - Rank 657/ Downloads 116
Hour 3 - Rank 653/ Downloads 112
Hour 4 - Rank 368/ Downloads 78
Hour 5 - Rank 368/ Downloads 86
Hour 6 - Rank 176/ Downloads 102

There's definitely a lag between rank and downloads.

Before the promo I averaged about 20 downloads per hour the first day and 14 or so per hour the second day.

ETA: I'm in select... by first day and second day I meant that I did a 5 day free promotion via select. The ad ran on the 3rd day.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

I just bought a promo for my free book.  Let's see what the results are...


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought promos for my two romance shorts, since they have been selling horribly. I will post my results.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)

Yes, I also bought a free promo. Such a great deal for some of the results promised. A few hundred downloads in a day can equal awesome visibility in your category. Will also post results.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

The results are in. My promo happened yesterday with the option for a paid book (99 cents) to appear on the web site and in the newsletter at a total cost of $15 (I can be very immediate gratification and opted for the next day option when I purchased on Sunday).

Total sales? Six.

This is for YA Fantasy, so YRMV in more popular categories, obviously. I'll be following up to see how others do.

Well, at least it was better than my Ebooksoda $5 ad a few weeks ago, which generated no sales at all.


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay, my ad went out on Tuesday, May 6th, and since then, I've sold four books. Not exactly a great ROI.


----------



## ThePete (Oct 10, 2013)

BTW, since it's not clear, here are the websites outside of Fiverr:

Web: http://digitalbookspot.com/
Twitter: @DigitalBookSpot
FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Digital-Book-Spot/376198459143010


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

My promos ran yesterday for _Kings & Queens_. I paid $15, for three things, before he mentioned his $5 offer here. I was hoping to sell 10 books to make back almost half. So far, I have sold 3 books. Better than none, but I lowered my book to $1.99 just for this, so I only made $2.10. _Kings & Queens_ is YA. I'm not sure if $2.99 would have gotten the same results, but I'm disappointed I slashed my royalty percentage. I was waffling about it and changed price the day before. 99 cents might be the sweet spot, but it's a gamble.

I chose the viral Facebook, which I assume was a boosted post about my book, not just a link to all the books, which they post every day. Not sure what this is then. I didn't see my book featured anywhere on their FB page. Not sure if they post on weekends or what or if they have another page for books?

I also chose the email newsletter and a spot on their site.

To get book-specific exposure, maybe the Twitter offer is the best option because there are soooo many book deals on the site page, which reminds me of Book Gorilla. I don't know if the newsletter is similar, with 10+ books.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Will try them out in the future.

Just yesterday I brought this gig:

http://www.fiverr.com/ringstwo/promote-your-ebook-in-30-private-facebook-groups-reaching-200000-members

Should be delivered in a few hours.

I guess fiverr is cheap. You can get good results. As for book covers, I used to use them. Then I decided to make our own covers. It's not that hard to be honest, you just need to get a hang of it.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

Giving this a go for a permafree title.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

bknights said:


> Hey kboards-
> 
> Just wanted to stop in real quick- As mentioned in my previous post fiverr does have numerous glitches and quirks- Especially now since the large influx of orders! If you are having trouble placing an order or an order is not showing up just shoot me a message and I can forward the request to customer service- It happens every now and then so I am pretty good at getting this issue resolved. If we havent responded to a message or an order feel free to shoot us another message as the fiverr communication system is also difficult to use on our end. My team is in the office 8-6 everyday and there should be no reason a message doesnt have a response in 2-3 hours!
> 
> All the fiverr income goes to growing the site and a bonus to my interns- So we have a few happy interns right now!


Hi bknights:

I don't think I've gotten a reply to my messages on fiverr or gotten a link to where my ad appeared, or whether I got upgraded. Do you mind sending me a message to my fiverr account? Thanks.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

{Edited due to my issues and irritation with Fiverr have finally been resolved.}

Kbnights on the other hand has been completely professional and quick to respond to my questions.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

cvwriter said:


> I chose the viral Facebook, which I assume was a boosted post about my book, not just a link to all the books, which they post every day. Not sure what this is then. I didn't see my book featured anywhere on their FB page. Not sure if they post on weekends or what or if they have another page for books?


The "viral facebook post" confused me at first, too. It actually isn't a post about your book at all. Rather, they post a meme that they expect to be shared across facebook, thus driving traffic to their FB page on the same day that your book is posted (in the group posting). The idea is to put more eyes on your book, but it doesn't actually promote your book directly.

Alternatively, if you ask for it, they'll do a dedicated facebook post that only features your book, but as I reported early, they discourage authors from this service (and they don't list the service) because it doesn't tend to get results.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Ronny K said:


> The "viral facebook post" confused me at first, too. It actually isn't a post about your book at all. Rather, they post a meme that they expect to be shared across facebook, thus driving traffic to their FB page on the same day that your book is posted (in the group posting). The idea is to put more eyes on your book, but it doesn't actually promote your book directly.
> 
> Alternatively, if you ask for it, they'll do a dedicated facebook post that only features your book, but as I reported early, they discourage authors from this service (and they don't list the service) because it doesn't tend to get results.


Aw, that sucks. That was a wasted pick then. Not what I thought it was. It should be more clear in the description.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Richardcrasta said:


> Hi bknights:
> 
> I don't think I've gotten a reply to my messages on fiverr or gotten a link to where my ad appeared, or whether I got upgraded. Do you mind sending me a message to my fiverr account? Thanks.


If your ad went through it would have appeared here:

Web: http://digitalbookspot.com/
Twitter: @DigitalBookSpot
FB: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Digital-Book-Spot/376198459143010

So while you wait to hear from them, you can go check if you like.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine ran today, it was for a .99 book. I originally ordered the twitter option, but then bknights upgraded me for the kboards offer. It cost 5$ and I know it went up on the website, but I didn't see a twitter mention. The facebook page just had links back to their website, nothing particular to my book. Don't know about email list mention, either.
This could be me, because I don't know how to use twitter, but on their front page the most recent tweet didn't look like it was from today. Honestly, I'm not sure what all was done but now, results!

I forgot to check my starting rank but my sales are really pretty consistent so I devised the nonscientific method of using my best day so far this month as a starting point. 15 sales above that paid for the ad and in total there were 24 sales above what I would have normally made on a good day, so a wee profit. I got a nice bump up the subcategory list as well. 

I would absolutely use this service again.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

^ I don't know about their email list/newsletter the only theing their daily emails I've been receiving have been a link back to their site. My ad for Stormy Weathers runs tomorrow so I'll report back.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

So it seems if we want to order again, the best bet would be for the website mention option (if there is one, I forget all the options) since everything goes back to their website. Honestly for $5 I couldn't be more pleased. 

Good luck with yours, KL


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> If your ad went through it would have appeared here:
> 
> Web: http://digitalbookspot.com/
> Twitter: @DigitalBookSpot
> ...


Okay, I saw it. It was on Page 3.
Thanks.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Very dissatisfied with Fiverr.

Decided to spend $25 with Digital Book Spot on 5/6.  Didn't ask for any discount.

So Fiverr sent me three emails requesting me to 'Please complete your order', without any links or other info on how to do that.

Finally got through to Bknights who emailed that Fiverr was having 'issues' and giving me a link to Fiverr's customer service.

But without an order number one cannot contact Fiverr's  customer service.

Did an internet search and found some other unhappy Fiverr users who revealed the secret email is 'support at fiverr dot com'.

That got a response and a ticket number.

Along with this caveat:  >>Your request will be answered as soon as our workload permits and may be delayed to provide you a more considerate response.<< 

Oh boy!  I'm picturing a team of highly-skilled writers hunched around a table painstakingly crafting 'a more considerate response.'

Hey Fiverr, picture losing my business.


----------



## Sydney M. Cooper (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, my ad is running today, but no sales so far... possibly because my book was incorrectly listed with the summary for some kind of vampire novel (I write sword and sorcery-ish fantasy). This is a good lesson, anyway - always check ads after they go out.

Update: bk was very prompt and courteous with his response. The ad has been fixed and he has offered to run it tomorrow, as well.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

MarkP said:


> Very dissatisfied with Fiverr.
> 
> Decided to spend $25 with Digital Book Spot on 5/6. Didn't ask for any discount.
> 
> ...


I had this problem too! It took three days to sort out, and support's only answer was that I should click the green 'Start Here' button in the email. There was no button. Or so I thought.

*Solution:* Save the email as HTML and then open the file as a webpage. You should see the button there, and when you click it, it goes to your order page. 

You'd think if a number of people were having this problem, Fiverr would realise there is a fault somewhere and offer more assistance than a stock reply email.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Our ad is up today also.
I bought the $5 free book promotion on Fiverr and paid $10 in extras for inclusion in the email and the Facebook 'viral' post.
(I paid before seeing the kboards offer posted in this thread)
Feeling a bit miffed, honestly, because the email, as others have pointed out, doesn't mention the book individually. It only provides a link to the website, where all of the day's books are listed.
Same for the Facebook post, which seems to be just a general post with all of the listed books for the day, and again a link to the website. 
So for anyone purchasing on Fiverr, it seems paying for the extras is pointless, as it doesn't actually gain any extra exposure over and above getting listed on the website.
Happy to stand corrected if it turns out I'm wrong about this.
No significant bump in downloads or improvement in rank so far, though it's only been a couple of hours, so I'll happily report back.
Hope the site doesn't turn out to be a victim of its own success.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Sydney M. Cooper said:


> Well, my ad is running today, but no sales so far... possibly because my book was incorrectly listed with the summary for some kind of vampire novel (I write sword and sorcery-ish fantasy). Kind of disgruntled at this point but hoping that bk will make amends. This is a good lesson, anyway - always check ads after they go out.


The mistake may have been spotted and rectified. Your blurb looks fine in the ad.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Ravenandblack said:


> Our ad is up today also.
> I bought the $5 free book promotion on Fiverr and paid $10 in extras for inclusion in the email and the Facebook 'viral' post.
> (I paid before seeing the kboards offer posted in this thread)
> Feeling a bit miffed, honestly, because the email, as others have pointed out, doesn't mention the book individually. It only provides a link to the website, where all of the day's books are listed.
> ...


I did the same thing, those three, and am disappointed about that. Paying for the extras is a total waste.


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Mine was yesterday, got the Kboards special. Considering my book is brand new (published on April 29) and I have done pretty much no other promotion, I was happy with my results. It was a .99 book and I sold enough to push my rankings from 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #111,923 Paid in Kindle Store
to 
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #12,944 Paid in Kindle Store

I'd do it again.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

cvwriter said:


> I did the same thing, those three, and am disappointed about that. Paying for the extras is a total waste.


can't argue that, mine went live today, when you go to their website it's the *43rd* book down! How many do they schedule for one day? Honestly, I would be shocked if anyone scrolled down far enough to even see mine. And as mentioned the FB post and Email are only links back to the site, so again, I doubt anyone even so my book. Number of downloads so far? zero 

No offense to BK, but your daily email is unlike any other advertising service out there. I'm not sure an email that is just a link back to your site can be considered a newsletter. I contacted Bk the other day after he made the generous offer to upgrade. I had already bought the full package and he said he would add some promo on twitter, but again the twitter is just a link back to the site. How are any of these actually 'extras' Even if you didn't order them as add-ons, everyone is getting them since they are all just links to 1 place?

Congrats to those that had success. I'll keep my fingers crossed that some changes, but as of right now, it's been a total bust for me.


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

(will continue to update this entry)
My results:

------------------
Total bust for me too. I actually found a way to lose money on a $5 promotion!

To be fair, some of it is my fault, since my book went from #3.99 to 99 cents late. Probably because of that, they listed the special as a $3.99 special, which is not special at all. Even though the price change to 99 cents caught up in the morning, the promotion was never updated. Like KL, I don't think it would've mattered, since I ws the 20th book on the website when the post was new.
-------------------
Because of the mislisted price, bknights is relisting my book later this week. Nice of him because I had figured that the service wasn't worth it. I'll let you all know what happens!
-------------------
My new promotion happened yesterday. I sold 13 books at (properly listed at 99 cents this time), which is practically breaking even. That's a good result for the $5 paid. I'm happy with the use of Fiverr to give a small bump in sales.

Thanks to bknights for the customer service!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Question and My Results:

Where can you view a BKnights ad after it starts running? Mine ran, but I never knew where to view it.

I was extremely pleased with the service I received from BKnights. They answered all my emails immediately. When I accidentally ordered my ad to run before my price could be lowered through Kindle Countdown, they quickly rescheduled my ad.

Through Fiverr, I ordered the $25 package from BKnights which included a number of different types of promotion. I also ordered the $10 promotion from mediagirl which included $5 for tweeting 6,000 followers and $5 for next-day service.

I then ran a Kindle Countdown on my YA novel, *Shade*, lowering the price from $2.99 to $1.99. I'm not exactly sure how many copies I sold because the number of Month-to-date unit sales doesn't match the Royalties Earned on Amazon's KDP Reports page. My Month-to-date unit sales of *Shade* went from 2 to 12 copies...but the Royalties Earned are $38.10. So, if the Royalties Earned are correct, I may have sold 24 copies during the Kindle Countdown. *??*


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Marilyn, these are the links to the site



VydorScope said:


> If your ad went through it would have appeared here:
> 
> Web: http://digitalbookspot.com/
> Twitter: @DigitalBookSpot
> ...


I ran the free promo and we were listed about fifth book down.
ranking before #314 in Free Store
best ranking achieved #266 in Free Store
Hard to know the number of downloads attributable to the ad but downloads were up by 175 units on the previous day
So a modest result.
I'd be a lot happier if I'd only spent the $5 rather than paying for extras that amount to zero extra publicity.


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

I'e used this service three times. Each time it more than paid for itself. Each time I picked up sales in also-boughts. Each time I was promoting short stories, at $.99 to $1.25.

I did not buy the extras. 


But to me, the standard service was worth it.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Ravenandblack - Thanks so much for those links!


----------



## Sydney M. Cooper (Mar 30, 2014)

My results:

$10 spent on the twitter and the facebook posts (which were probably unnecessary, as listed above). Listed my fantasy novel for $0.99, discounted from $2.99. No sales in the last 30 days. In the past 2 days I have made 2 sales.

I suppose that's an improvement, but it's certainly not a return on investment. Back to no longer spending money on promotion until I have the sequel out!


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Just popping in with my experience:
I used it to promote a new release priced at 3.99, pd $5 for the promo, got the kboards special, and sales resulted. Made back the price of the ad x5.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

All right, I bought the whole shebang for $20, and scheduled it for Saturday (May 10). I set all of my books in KDP Select to free for the same day, and had BK promote "Enforcer" for me. 

During the free run, "Enforcer" made it all the way into the top 700, and all of my other KDP Select books made it into the top 2000. But, free is pretty easy to give away, right? 

So far, in the 24 hours after the books went back off free, "Enforcer" is still doing rather well. At $4.99/ea, I've more than made the $20 back. I'll definitely be doing this again in a couple of weeks when I get the custom-drawn cover for a new book published. 

I think a lot of promotions, whether with FiveRR/BK, with BookBub, whatever, is more than just paying money and hoping the service works for you. I knew that if I just promoted a single book, especially as a no-name nobody dweeb author, I'd probably not even have scored a single paid download. Maybe. However, by setting up seven other books to be free for the day, along with my five perma-free books, I think it made a good difference. The pop in downloads for all of my KDP Select books was pretty great, to be honest. Thanks to Saturday's combined tomfoolery of BK ad + my legendary prowess of clicking a link in the KDP dashboard to make some books free for the day, France and Mexico are the only countries I have yet to conquer (with a single download/purchase). 

I mean, I even moved books in Japan and  India. And Canada, which is the weirdest, as I didn't know they could read up there. 

Anyway, to make a short story really stupid, I'm satisfied and will use the service again, but I'll also be doing some other bits to help maximize the boost (going to try and coordinate a BB ad +  ENT promo + ebooksoda + BK and whatever else all on the same day and see what happens).


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

I ran a promo on a permafree yesterday. When I get more time, I'll post some graphs and a longer post.

Main points: 1.)I hit top 500 free in store and #1 in all subcats and top 10 in main categories except for Romance
The top 500 was a surprise to me because my book was fairly niche.

2.)Sales of book 2 were within the normal range (the permafree was book 1). This doesn't mean much though because it takes me about 3 days on average to see sell-throughs.

3.)I had 9 more newsletter signups than my average.

4.)I had 6 more fan Twitter follows than my average

5.)I had 7 Facebook likes above my daily average

6.)I don't expect any further benefit. I've been top ten in free for all subcats since the book was released a month ago. There's no real visibility difference between where I was and where I am now.

7.)I considered this a success, and I will be doing it again. I would gladly pay $5 for 9 newsletter signups alone.

ETA: I'm seeing sell-throughs now. My daily average for book 2 is in the 7-10 range, and it's sold 27 already today. So that's a bonus.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

I've never used a Fiverr gig for promotion, but hey, if it works it works! I am a big fan of Fiverr, having spent over a grand there over the years. Some hits, some misses, but a few REALLY GREAT gigs that were a hundred times worth the cost.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

On May 10, I ran a Fivrr promo on Boy Mercury, Episode 1, which is permafree. It was averaging @20 downloads a day and hovered between 3-4k in the free rankings. Episode 2 is selling a copy every other day or so.

I paid $15 for the listing, the Facebook page, and the email. 

--On May 10, 229 units were downloaded free. Episode 2 had 1 sale. Avg ranking was 900.
--On May 11, 101 units were downloaded free. Episode 2 had 0 sales. Avg ranking was 1050.
--On May 12, 22 units have downloaded free. Episode 2 had 0 sales. Current ranking is 1412.

So there was a good bounce in the ranking and the number of giveaways. There were no more signups for my email list.

I may do this again, even though there was no ROI, just to pop the rankings. From reading above, I realize that I could've had the same result for just the base $5.


----------



## Michael Kingswood (Feb 18, 2011)

My ad on Sunday, 11 May, was decent.  I've had The Pericles Conspiracy discounted to $0.99 for a little price pulsing.  Got 11 sales on Saturday after Sarah Hoyt pimped the book on her blog.  10 on Sunday during the Fiverr ad, and 4 so far today.  The rest of the week had averaged 2-3/day.

So...  *shrug*  Difficult to say how much of Sunday and today was residual from Sarah's mention and how much do to Fiverr.  But last time I had a book pimped on her blog there was only a one-day boost so I lean toward crediting them to Fiverr.  That makes it $4.90 return from a $5 investment.  In that sense, not so good.  But given the goals of exposure and (more importantly) obtaining more reviews so as to pass the minimum review threshold of other ad outlets, there's some good from this, I think (hope? We'll see how many reviews come out of it - 37 sales so far this month is Pericles' best month so far, quantity-wise).

Probably do it again because it's cheap.  I think I'll see what it'll do for Glimmer Vale, especially since book 3 of that series is set for release next month.  


My $0.02, for what it's worth.


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, I definitely think free books will do better with this promotion. I plan on testing a paid book. Eventually. But they're all second+ in series, and the first book is permafree. I'm not quite sure what to do about that. Perhaps I'll write up a quick erotic short for purposes of testing.


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

Con: Sunday's add did not produce a single sale. 

Reason: Mother's day? not a discounted book?

Pro: It was only 5 dollars and bknights contacted me offered me a full refund without my asking when they saw no sales.


Outcome: Yes I would do it again but I would discount the book to draw more buyers.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I received a message from BKnights



> Since you ordered a lot of gigs and only received a few sales we were wondering if you have another book you would like us to promote or if you want us to run this book again- Just let us know!


I took them up on their offer with my permafree.



> Ok we have you scheduled for the 17th- We usually do pretty well with perma free books- We only want to make money when you receive a positive ROI!


Excellent customer service.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

well it's now been several days, my ad ran on the 10th,  did a bunch of add-ons (ended up spending 20) at the time didn't realize that every single one of them was basically the same thing, a link to their site. As I mentioned before in this thread, my book was listed 43rd down on the page and quite honestly I would be shocked if people scrolled that far down to even see the listing. I didn't see anything in the way of sales until late night on the eleventh and that was a single sale. Had another sale on the book today. Personally I don't think I can attribute either of these to the ad. I've been running a promo on my other book, which has been doing fairly well and may have led these sales. I also talked with a friend who didn't realize my second book was out and she told me she intended to pick it up, tho I haven't talk to her yet so I don't know if she was one of these sales.

So for my 20 dollar investment = maybe 2 sales, not really worth it.

My thoughts on BK and advertising in general.

Advertising is a gamble. Some are more likely to be a sure thing than others *cough* bookbub *cough* but even then there isnt 100% lock you'll see the results you want. But honestly, there are no guarantees, tho oddly enough BK actually does say that he has a money back guarantee, which quite honestly shocks and impresses me. He seems to respond quickly to people, which is another point in his favor. However, I do have some issues with how his deal goes down and the 'extras' that are offered. 

What I ordered from him:
1) I will promote and Market Your Self Published Kindle Book To 4800+ Active Kindle Readers On My Facebook Page During Your Promo Or Marketing Period 
2) I will promote your book with a viral Facebook post increasing your reach by an estimated 5k
3) I will promote your book on our website which gets visited by 2000 people daily
4) I will Include your book in our daily newsletter which has over 2500 subscribers
He then came in the thread and offered to upgrade everyone. I had already ordered the full package so I contacted him and he said he'd be happy to add in a twitter push
5) BONUS - twitter push

My issue is that all of this is the same thing and not an actual push of my (or anyone else's book), not in the sense of other promotional sites, at least none that I have ever dealt with as a writer or a reader. It's more a push for his website.

(1&2) The face book post and  'viral' Facebook post are the same thing, a daily link back to his website. (yes all the book covers for the day are picture in a collage, but it's so small that no one is really going to see any individual cover.

(3) The book is indeed listed on the website that day (and only that day as far as I can tell, which is fine since he makes no claim that it stays there longer...however as I already mentioned my book was listed 43rd for the day. Not sure how many total there were since I stopped counting when I finally found my book

(4) The daily 'newsletter' is nothing but a link to his site. You literally get the same link delivered to your mailbox everyday. As a reader I subscribe to many sites that deliver newsletters...there is typically (and by typically I mean always) actual content within the newsletter not just a link back to the site. 

(BONUS) if you hadn't guessed already, the tweet is ...drumroll... not a tweet about your book or a link to your book, but a tweet with a link to the website


Now, in no way am I attacking BK, merely describing my experience and my view on the service. I don't blame him for anything. As I said before, I view advertising as a gamble. I do find his listing (especially his 'add-ons') to be somewhat disingenuous. However, I did rush in and place my advertisement without really looking into the service, therefore the burden lies with me, not him. In this, the old adage of caveat emptor works well. 

I have seen a number of you post that you'd had a good experience with his offer and plan to use the service again, and I congratulate you on that. I, however, did not, and am therefore unlikely to use the service again.

As with each and every advertising experience I attempt, I learn what does or doesn't work for me.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

They accepted my perma-free novella under a pen name, which despite having a four star review from a top 500 reviewer has an overall rating of 2.5 stars, thanks to a couple of haters. It gets on average one download a day, and the other three in the series sit there and do nothing, rarely a sale, not a single review. I've done everything I could to kick start this series and absolutely nothing has worked, so right now I'd practically pay someone $5 just to look at my product page, haha.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

OKay. My experience with the BK fiver promo.

Came in late enough for the 'I'm from kboards' 5 dollar all inclusive deal. From reading the comments in this thread it seems that all the extras you can upgrade to (costing upwards of 20 bucks) are all a sham and you get the same service for 5 dollars anyway. If that's the case, for so many of the things you've done right BK, you really dropped the ball there. By all means, charge 20 bucks for the service if you believe it's worth it, but don't fake upgrade people and charge them more, that's not cool.

Put The Park (permafree, Horror) in which was ranked between 10 and 15k in the freestore. In other words, dead in the water. I netted 445 downloads on the day of promotion, which is probably 443 more than I would have gotten otherwise. That's a solid effort in my experience, for 5 dollars. I ran a freebooksy for the book in October and got around 7 - 800 downloads and that was 50 bucks. A little cost comparison. 

Made it to number 22 in the Horror top 100, which I consider a fair effort. Freebooksy only got me to around 13 I think (and I was in select then, so the event was useless). While I'm at it, I must say, I'm really dismayed by some of the content in the Horror charts. What is passing for horror books these days? So many of the covers suggest girly romance than proper horror. Nothing to do with this promo, but it is an eyeopener. I've never seen that before. 

Overall, for 5 dollars, whether your permafree is doing okay or dead, I'd give this service a spin. Very pleased to discover a newcomer like this and immensely grateful to the op for alerting kb'ers to the service.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I ordered everything from the Kboards package, including the 'Extra fast' option for both of my shorts. The total was $50. I was told several times that I would be notified with before and after rankings, and never was, so I have no idea how effective this promo was in that sense. I've contacted BKnights about it twice and am still waiting to hear back. 

Checking my dashboard, I sold 3 of book one and 2 of book two (both were 99 cents) during that time. No carry-over sales of my other books, and no downloads of my free book either. I've not gotten any more sales of those books since the promo period ended, either. So I certainly didn't make back my $50, but perhaps my books don't really fit the target audience of the majority of the subscribers for DigitalBookSpot.com.

BKnights was very attentive before and during the promo (which was just updating the order status every so often with the same message), however, once the promo is over, it's been difficult to get any further correspondence.

I'm glad this service has helped others, but it looks like my search for a better promo service continues.


----------



## Ronny K (Aug 2, 2011)

Unless their situation has changed dramatically, I would recommend that folks Never pay for the Extra Fast option. When I've ordered in the past, I've been able to get listed the very next day without issue. So


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

My promotion ran on Monday, May 12, for _In the Hands of Children_. I paid $5 to be listed on their web site. The book usually sells just a couple of copies per month at $2.99. A week before the BKnights promotion, I dropped it down to 99 cents. I didn't promote it, Tweet about it, or anything. I was curious what the effect of the price drop was by itself. I wound up selling 5 copies last week at 99 cents.

Then, on Monday, I sold 20 copies as a result of the promotion, so it's safe to say that most of the sales were due to being listed on their site. Since I made back more than I spent on the promotion, I'm happy. I would try them again if I lower the price of one of my other books to 99 cents or free.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Ronny K said:


> Unless their situation has changed dramatically, I would recommend that folks Never pay for the Extra Fast option. When I've ordered in the past, I've been able to get listed the very next day without issue. So


I asked for the nearest available date and it was 7 days ahead exactly.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

hs said:


> My promotion ran on Monday, May 12, for _In the Hands of Children_. I paid $5 to be listed on their web site. The book usually sells just a couple of copies per month at $2.99. A week before the BKnights promotion, I dropped it down to 99 cents. I didn't promote it, Tweet about it, or anything. I was curious what the effect of the price drop was by itself. I wound up selling 5 copies last week at 99 cents.
> 
> Then, on Monday, I sold 20 copies as a result of the promotion, so it's safe to say that most of the sales were due to being listed on their site. Since I made back more than I spent on the promotion, I'm happy. I would try them again if I lower the price of one of my other books to 99 cents or free.


I thought I would mention this: I've tried a lot of different promotions vs making changes and NOT doing any promotion. What did I find? That the promotions (no matter how cheap or on what site) made absolutely no difference. If I lowered the price, I got more sales and generally the additional sales were about the same as I get when I lower the price and promote it, as well.

I have to admit, however, that I have not been accepted for sites like BookBub, which I do believe have a significant impact, but are not venues open to folks with no or very few reviews.

The only reason I wanted to give folks this info is that generally speaking, unless the promotion venue is free, you might be better off saving your money. Or at least just as well off. 

Of course, your mileage may vary. Everyone's mileage varies--there are a lot of folks who swear by promotion. I now swear by no promotion except writing the next book and making it even better than the ones before it.

Good luck and may your sales increase geometrically!


----------



## Briteka (Mar 5, 2012)

ShaneJeffery said:


> I asked for the nearest available date and it was 7 days ahead exactly.


Aye. I didn't ask for any specific day and got 7 days as well.

ETA: Here are the graphs



http://imgur.com/ziasNiR




http://imgur.com/TO1PVoU











The top graph is the permafree of book 1, the second graph is sales of book 2.

These are the graphs for all stores. I don't usually pay attention to non .com distribution, but I thought I might as well, since the ad gave links to other countries.


----------



## J Bee (May 17, 2010)

I ran a promo on one of my books, and the results don't seem very noteworthy. I didn't understand that my book would be thrown in with a bunch of free books, since there was a separate promo for freebies. Had I known, I would have done things differently. If you're offered a selection of candy bars--most of them free--you're very unlikely to choose a candy bar that actually costs money. This service might be a good way of promoting free books, especially at the five dollar price. However...



ShaneJeffery said:


> OKay. My experience with the BK fiver promo.
> 
> Came in late enough for the 'I'm from kboards' 5 dollar all inclusive deal. From reading the comments in this thread it seems that *all the extras you can upgrade to (costing upwards of 20 bucks) are all a sham and you get the same service for 5 dollars anyway*. If that's the case, for so many of the things you've done right BK, you really dropped the ball there. By all means, charge 20 bucks for the service if you believe it's worth it, but don't fake upgrade people and charge them more, that's not cool.





KL_Phelps said:


> well it's now been several days, my ad ran on the 10th, did a bunch of add-ons (ended up spending 20) at the time didn't realize that *every single one of them was basically the same thing*, a link to their site.


Exactly. The add-ons seem very much like a money-grab for gullible nitwits like myself. My other complaint is that I requested to be promoted on any day _except_ for a Monday or Tuesday. Then they promptly booked me for a Tuesday. Then again, we were never promised we could select our dates. My blurb was also incomplete on their site, ending before the final line.

I'd only recommend this service to people with a free book who are having trouble getting any sort of exposure. Just don't expect any real sales to come of this. I suspect the sort of consumer signing up for their newsletter or visiting their site is only looking for the next freebie.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

My campaign ran yesterday and I am very pleased with the way it went. Already booked another for a different title.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've signed up, I could do with some .com exposure for my short stories. If I only sell a couple of copies and get one review it will have been worth it at the price.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm scheduled for 18 May and very excited...


----------



## Susan Lohrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I found BK very prompt.

However, my ad results (I used the Kboards deal for a 99c book) weren't fabulous. The book was waaaay down the page on the website ad. I saw 6 sales the first day of the ad and 1 sale the next day... so I actually lost money on a $5 ad.

The silly thing is, those few sales put me back on the top 100 list (#99) for a few minutes in an obscure category, so I can't complain too awfully much. I guess there aren't a lot of holiday-themed romances selling right now if 6 copies in one day will do the trick.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm thinking genre matters. I did well with erotica, both at .99 (about 50 sales--for a book that had previously been dead, dead, dead, but now, a week later, is selling about one a day) and at free (about 600 downloads, and I'm seeing starting to see sell-throughs for the rest of that author's work).


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Seven sales would be fine for me. Fifty would obviously be brilliant. I've sold ad space in magazines and online for ten years, so I'm very philosophical about the process. The chances of an immediate return on investment are slim, but if I get seven sales and one turns into a review, that would be just peachy.

Obviously it's a lot easier to be philosophical about this sort of thing when you've only spent $5, but still.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I've used these guys for free books, and that worked pretty well. I ran a 99c ad today, and so far had three sales. Not looking good at all. Of course, despite having given away ARCs, LibraryThing copies, Smashwords copies and Netgalley, this book still has no reviews on Amazon. It's like it's jinxed or something.

Either that, or everyone hates it so much that they don't review.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Patty Jansen said:


> ...
> 
> Either that, or everyone hates it so much that they don't review.


Doubt it anyone hates it. Just that not many readers review to begin with. Out of thousands of downloads, I got like 15 or so reviews. It will vary from book to book and genre to genre.

Anyway, found this one on fiverr:

http://www.fiverr.com/marketing_ebook/promote-your-nook-ebook-on-the-nook-users-group-community-page-with-more-than-1000-fans-as-its-page-owner-on-facebook

They state: "..._As of 4/19/14: Client Sales Generated: *$312,000+..."[/*i]

I think I did use them a long time ago. Got a few thousand downloads (I think) as a result at the time._


----------



## jcfalch (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, I followed the herd and used BK Fiverr for my free promo for today and tomorrow. Have given away 176 copies by noon, so I'm happy.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to vouch for this service. 
I went permafree on Wednesday. 
Wednesday: 202 free sold
Thursday: 296 free sold
Friday: 248 free sold
Saturday: 989 free sold. 

It was enough to get me into the top 10 in two free categories. 

# 3 in Paranormal Romance>Werewolves and Shifters
#9 in Fantasy>Paranormal and Urban. 

Totally worth the $5 I spent.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm up today (the 18th). I'll certainly report back with the results, I'm very excited.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Interim results, anyway. I've sold 5 books so far today, after three weeks of flat-lining across all my titles. This means I've made back at least 75% of my $5 investment.

While it would be great to think I might tip that back over into profit by the end of the promotion, I'm already more than happy with this result.


----------



## Sydney M. Cooper (Mar 30, 2014)

So according to my experiment, this promotion is a better bet for free books in particular (though I see that some people have had luck with paid books - maybe genre dependent?). I originally paid to promote my fantasy novel discounted at $0.99 which was not a success, and bk was nice enough to credit the money I spent on the paid novel towards promotion of a free book. The promo of my free book ran yesterday.

Results: Before promotion of my permafree fantasy short story, I was getting 0-3 downloads/day. Yesterday after the promo I received 163 downloads, and an additional 26 so far today. I managed to get up to #19 on free sword and sorcery and #4 in free historical fantasy - currently holding at #23 and #7, respectively.

With any luck this will turn into a few sales of the actual paid novel. We shall see. For now I can be happy with moving more copies than I was moving before.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, my promotion is over now, and I sold 9 copies of the book I was promoting, and 1 copy of my Casanova translation. I'd sold no books this month prior to the promotion, so I'm attributing all .com sales to the promotion and resulting visibility. So that's 10 full price sales, leading to $5.52 in royalties. So that's a demonstrable return on investment. Not perhaps a massive return, but try getting a 10% rate on your savings account these days, right? I sold a bunch of books and made my money back, and my book is, for the first time ever on the US site, showing up in the odd category chart. I finally have a little visibility, however briefly.

If one or two of those sales turn into reviews, happy days. If they don't, I'm still a very happy author right now.

On the genre side of things, I was promoting my short story collection at around $0.99. It's a very mixed bag of genre short stories with a self-consciously DIY cover, and I've had two years to come to terms with the fact that its mainstream commercial appeal is limited. I suspect people who've had no luck with paid titles are more likely to be victims of the vagaries of fortune than any problem with their book's genre as such.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

I did the bknights "kboards special" today (all services for $5) for the perma-free first episode of my zombie horror serial.

The book has been downloaded 167 times so far, and went from being 12K to 1,300 in free book ranking.

This is the second time I've ran a promotion for this book.  First time was a month ago with Kindle Nation Daily.  Downloads: 138.  Cost: $29.99.

I'm very happy with my bknights results, and plan on using them again.

(Shoot, for $5 I'll even try them on my commercially hopeless titles, like my poetry collections.  I mean, it's only five bucks!)


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

M.F. Soriano said:


> I mean, it's only five bucks!


I know, right?! I may even give my non-fiction film studies tract a run out...


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

Good info. I'll give that a shot as well. Just published my first book and am looking for places to advertise too. Thanks!


----------



## Deke (May 18, 2013)

How do you find the "KBoards Special" option?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I added a few of the extra gigs and I didn't ask for the "Kboards special", so the total amount I paid was $20. I wasn't running a promo, so my book was at full price ($2.99). Their promo wasn't very effective for me (sold a few extra copies, quick sales rank boost). My book is a thriller and I don't see too many of those in their past offerings, so I wouldn't recommend it for thriller authors. It was still cheap and worth a shot.

Their daily listing is huge, I counted over 40 books listed with mine on that day.


----------



## Twizzlers (Feb 6, 2014)

Deke said:


> How do you find the "KBoards Special" option?


You send a message asking for it.


----------



## James Bruno (Mar 15, 2011)

As with most of these sites, success hinges on genre. I listed my latest nonfiction book with them recently. This book, which has won national media attention and has been selling fairly well, got zero traction on BK. So, they graciously "refunded" my 20 bucks in the form of credits to use on their site. I'll go ahead and list my novels to use up the credits and see what happens. Not sure if political thrillers will have any traction there either, however.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Zero for me, too, and he gave me a refund. I don't know of any other site that does that, so kudos to Bknight.

I'll try him again on my permafree.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I've also used bknights on Fivrr about four times, I think. Usually for free books, but also for 99 cent books. Decent return and a good price.


----------



## Wired (Jan 10, 2014)

Ran this promo on Saturday 5/24 and saw a sharp jump in sales rank for a .99 cent short story (action-adventure). Wish I'd known about bknights ages ago.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

My promo ran yesterday, 05/25. Saw a nice spike in sales of my $0.99 YA fantasy book. For $5, I'm happy and will definitely use him again.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

I was so happy with my first Bknights promo (167 downloads on a perma-free) that I bought three more. Two of them have happened, and I figured I'd update here.

*My 99 cent erotica title got 16 downloads, reached 20K in the rankings, and got in the top 20 paid in its category.* I'm happy with those results. It covered the cost of the ad, and before that the title had sold only one copy, which was returned less than an hour later. 

*My poetry collection, which I reduced to 99 cents (from $2.99) for the ad, sold 0 copies on the day of the ad.* BUT! a copy sold the next day, which was the first copy to sell in several months. I'm inclined to think the ad had something to do with it. And selling a single copy of a poetry collection gets you to the top 20 paid for contemporary poetry, too. 

So, not as wonderful as the free run, but still worth considering at $5 (though it isn't magical enough to make my poetry sell ). I've definitely paid more money for less results elsewhere.

Next week is a promo on my epic fantasy novel. I'm reducing the price to 99 cents for the ad. I'll post here if the results seem worth noting.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

I went with them as a $2.99 book knowing I was taking my chances since the book is not 99 cents or free.  However, despite the cost, my book still sold under the service.  I will definitely go with this service again! It's one of the best Fiverr services for authors that I know.


----------



## CristinaRayne (Apr 17, 2014)

M.F. Soriano said:


> Next week is a promo on my epic fantasy novel. I'm reducing the price to 99 cents for the ad. I'll post here if the results seem worth noting.


I'm interested in seeing how your epic fantasy does with this promo. I've been considering buying a spot for both my Epic and Urban Fantasy as I had such a great success with my permafree Fantasy Romance (over 1200 downloads).


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

CristinaRayne said:


> I'm interested in seeing how your epic fantasy does with this promo. I've been considering buying a spot for both my Epic and Urban Fantasy as I had such a great success with my permafree Fantasy Romance (over 1200 downloads).


1200 downloads! Wow!

The epic fantasy promo is scheduled for the fourth of June. I'll try to remember to post the results here.


----------



## psolares (May 31, 2014)

Interesting opinions. Thanks for sharing.

Should I put my book to .99c? Which option works better for paid books?


----------



## Wired (Jan 10, 2014)

Ran another Digital Book Spot ad this Friday and Saturday for two .99 cent short stories (that were not selling). Saw a sharp jump in rankings for both stories on the day of the ad. This service delivers nicely for the price.


----------



## LKWatts (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. It's really interesting.


----------



## NathanMeunier (Aug 10, 2013)

Curious to see if any nonfiction authors have given this a try and found good results?


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

NathanMeunier said:


> Curious to see if any nonfiction authors have given this a try and found good results?


Yes! Me! (I'm the OP  )


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

I ran another promo with them today for my perma-free fantasy story.  It's been downloaded 221 times since the promo started, and went from ranking around 20K in free books to a peak rank of #967 (#4 Dark Fantasy, #18 Sword and Sorcery, #18 Fantasy>Coming of Age).  For me, these are really great results.  So once again, Bknights has definitely earned my recommendation (especially on free titles)!  

The perma-free relates to my epic fantasy novel, which I've temporarily reduced to 99 cents and which I'm promoting with Bknights on Thursday.  I'm eager to see how that promo goes, and I'm wondering if today's perma-free boost will help.  If 15 copies sell it'll cover the ad cost, and I'll be happy.


----------



## Perro Callejero (Dec 23, 2013)

CristinaRayne said:


> I'm interested in seeing how your epic fantasy does with this promo. I've been considering buying a spot for both my Epic and Urban Fantasy as I had such a great success with my permafree Fantasy Romance (over 1200 downloads).


So promo day for my epic fantasy at 99 cents is pretty much over. Total sales: 6. At 35 cents each, that nets me $2.10. Not enough to pay for the ad, but not a crushing loss, either.

In the past two weeks I've run 6 promotions with Bknights. Besides the 99-cent, epic-fantasy promo mentioned above, here's a recap of the others:

May 21st - first episode in my zombie horror serial, which is perma-free: 167 downloads
May 27th - poetry collection at 99 cents - 1 sold
May 27th - erotica story (published with a pen name): 19 sold
May 28th - sci-fi detective story at 99 cents: 2 sold
June 2nd - excerpt of my epic-fantasy novel, perma-free: 237 downloads

I asked for, and was given, the "kboards special" for each promo, so each one cost me $5. At $5, none of the promos was a big loss. Even so, I feel like* the obvious winners were the free titles and the 99 cent erotica*. I'll definitely keep Bknights in mind next time I want to promote either of those types of titles.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Which Bknights / Fiverr promo did you use? Which do you think have the best results?


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Sherry_Soule said:


> Which Bknights / Fiverr promo did you use? Which do you think have the best results?


Tell them you want the KBoards special. You get it all for $5.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Are people getting good results from these KBoard special promos?


----------



## Tara Shuler (Apr 24, 2011)

The last two times I bought it and said I was from KBoards, I didn't get the upgrade. I still only got the $5 promo, and once I got 0 sales from it. (99 cent promo price on my ~50k YA vampire romance.)


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Tara Shuler said:


> The last two times I bought it and said I was from KBoards, I didn't get the upgrade. I still only got the $5 promo, and once I got 0 sales from it. (99 cent promo price on my ~50k YA vampire romance.)


This was my experience with a promo I booked last weekend. I booked the notify free promo sites and FB option, I think? It was $10. The promo ran on Wed. and I had nice results.

I specifically asked in the comment section if the kBoards special was still available, but didn't get a reply...


----------



## Nadine Christian (Oct 9, 2014)

I havent read all the posts, and I hope I've not spent the money in vain, but I've tried him...so lets see what happens. It's for this book.... http://www.amazon.com/Discovering-Daniel-Nadine-Christian-ebook/dp/B00J2I7T1O][url]http://www.amazon.com/Discovering-Daniel-Nadine-Christian-ebook/dp/B00J2I7T1O[/url]


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

cegesmith said:


> This was my experience with a promo I booked last weekend. I booked the notify free promo sites and FB option, I think? It was $10. The promo ran on Wed. and I had nice results.
> 
> I specifically asked in the comment section if the kBoards special was still available, but didn't get a reply...


Last time I ran an ad with him I asked if the KBoards special was still going and if it wasn't to let me know so I could purchase the other gigs and didn't get a reply, either! I don't think I did as I only got a handful of sales out of it. Still worth the $5, I think.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## RipleyKing (Mar 5, 2013)

I did a 99 cent book with them (1 sale), and will do my freebie (Love Dark), and then another 99 cent book with them. BTW, all five of my horror novels are 99 cents for the rest of this month! If you want, read some samples, or you can read 50% of these novels for free on my blog site.


----------

